# 

## BasniowySen

Witam serdecznie.
Ale sie mi trafilo. Pisze tego posta po raz - drugi. Dziwnie jakos mnie "wyrzucilo" za drzwi, czyzby cos/ktos nie chcial abym spelnila swoje marzenie o domku? 
Cudownym trafem, udalo mi sie znalesc te forum, co bardzo mnie cieszy; gdyz dowiem sie wielu rzeczy dotyczacych budowy domu w PL .

Od 15 lat mieszkam w Kanadzie, ale od kilku miesiecy nosze sie z zamiarem wybudowania, domku-marzenie. Jak dotej pory, przejrzalam projekty domow, ktore oferuje murator; przyznaje, iz wiele interesujacych. Ale nie od projektu domu powinnam zaczynac. Wlasnie! I tutaj powstaje problem! 
Dlatego wlasnie, zawitalam tutaj z nadzieja iz otrzymam, choc kilka wskazowek, porad - mam problem z znalezieniem odpowiedniej stronki z informacjami, o sprzedazy dzialek; o ile takowe istnieja. 
Wiec prosze - jesli ktos ma internetowe adresy, a ma zyczenie "pomoc" ... nowicjuszce, bede niezmiernie wdzieczna.
Dziekuje slicznie.
A teraz pojde, poczytac forum.

----------


## AdamEda

Witam
Rozumiem, że poszukujesz działki w Polsce. Myśmy szukali przeszło rok w okolicach Piaseczna pod Warszawą jest ciężko. Aktualnie w Polsce jest dosyć duży popyt (bardzo dużą dostępnąść kredytów i niewielka ilość oddawanych nowych mieszkań)  zasadzie to agencje szukają "towaru" ale może spróbuj tu http://dzialki.net.pl/ na allegro.pl ot i tyle na początek

----------


## BasniowySen

Witam.
Tak, szukam dzialki w PL , z dala od miasta - jestem zmeczona zyciem w miescie. Nigdy nie lubilam miejskiego zycia.
Dziekuje za stronke, zaraz ja odwiedze, dam znac jesli cos bedzie bliskie memu sercu.

----------


## BasniowySen

Witam ponownie.
Nie sadzialam, ze moge byc, az tak pochlonieta, przegladaniem forum Murator. Od wczoraj - dzielnie "sledze" innych forum'owiczow. W nocy spac nie moglam, gdyz w myslach bylo - forum. Dzis rano, pierwsza czynnoscia, ktora uczynilam, bylo otwarcie - forum Murator. 
Mecze swoje oczy, czas umyka nieublaganie, ale jestem zadowolona; poniewaz, jest wiele interesujacych mnie "informacji", ale do mojego marzenia, jeszcze droga daleka.

Mam prosbe.. Jesli jest ktos z okolic Debica - Krakow,  a ma jakies informacje na temat sprzedazy dzialek; prosze mnie poinformowac.
A teraz pojde ... na forum! Reszta nie ma teraz znaczenia, to nic, ze na moment zapomnialam o realnym swiecie.

----------


## Mohag

*Basia* zajrzyj jeszcze na www.gratka.pl  .... najlepsza metoda bedzie jak wejdziesz w polskie google i wpiszesz nieruchomosci Krakow, Debica czy co Ci tam odpowiada... napewno wyszuka Ci troche ogloszen, biur nieruchomosci itp

powodzenia w poszukiwaniach  :Lol:

----------


## wojtekww

Witam 
Wysłałem kilka informacji na priv.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BasniowySen

*Mohag*, nie bardzo wiem, czy pisane bylo do mnie, gdyz *Basia*, nie bardzo mnie przekonuje - ani to moje imie ani nazwa niczego innego.  
Nie mniej jednak, dziekuje za informacje - zaraz sprawdze w google.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasniowySen

*wojtekww*, dziekuje za zainteresowanie i za okazana pomoc, ale, nie mam zadnej wiadomosci na priv, niestety.

----------


## Sonika

Tutaj też jest dużo ogłoszeń:

http://tiny.pl/7m4r 

życzę powodzenia w szybkim znalezieniu działki
 :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam
Sonika

----------


## Mohag

> Mohag, nie bardzo wiem, czy pisane bylo do mnie, gdyz Basia, nie bardzo mnie przekonuje - ani to moje imie ani nazwa niczego innego.


sorry   :ohmy:   to przez moje roztargnienie   :Roll:   w czasie pisania posta gadalam z Basia na gg   :Wink2:

----------


## wojtekww

Sorki coś poszło nie tak.
Teraz powinno już być.  :big grin:

----------


## BasniowySen

*Sonika,* dziekuje slicznie. 

*Mohag,* nie wiem, czy mam plakac czy sie cieszyc z tak hmmm... niefortunnej pomylki? Badz uwazniejszy nastepnym razem, gdyz wiesz zapewne, czym sie moze zakonczyc, taka - *pomylka*

Wydaje mi sie, ze cos sie zaczyna - dziac! Nie moge jeszcze nic napisac, gdyz nie mam, jeszcze zdecydowanej odpowiedzi. 
Jesli wszystko sie powiedzie /musi/ to byc moze - bede miec dzialeczke! 
Az nie wierze! Zbyt szybko! Zbyt bajeczne, by moglo okazac sie prawda!
Nooo, ale do tego czasu, musze byc cierpliwa!
To tyle na dzis. 


*wojtekww,* slicznie dziekuje za informacje - jestes nieoceniony.

----------


## BasniowySen

Nie bylo mnie chwilke, pochlonieta zyciem, praca i pieknym teraz latem, spedzalam wolne czas na przegladaniu ... projektow domow. Tak, tak! Nie jest latwo wybrac ten jeden; ten wymarzony, zawsze cos nie pasuje. 
Dodam, ze znalazlam dzialeczke, ladne miejsce, piekny widok na gory, cisza, spokoj; to bylo to, czego szukalam, co prawda, zdala od innych zbudowan i jak slyszlam opinie, ze to daleko, ze niebezpiecznie itp: to zaczelam sie zastanawiac i przyszly zwatpienia, niestety. Jednak miejsce jest tak urocze, iz zadne przestrogi nie pomogly; nie dalam sie odwiesc od uprzedniego postanowienia. Dzialeczka ma byc *moja!!* Ta albo zadna inna! Postanowilam i pojechalam aby zrealizowac swoj plan. 
Na miejscu raz jeszcze obeszlam dookola "moja" dzialeczke, wdychalam swiezutkie powietrze, przecycone zapachem polnych ziol, kwiatow, lak... oczami wyobrazni, widzialam juz swoj domek. To bylo jak we snie, nierealne. Nie moglam uwierzyc, ze za chwil kilka, nabede miejsce ktore mozna by nazwac - Eden. 
Szybko jednak moja radosc zamienila sie w smutek, rozpacz przeogromna, gdyz okazalo sie, ze wlasciciel zmienil zdanie - nie bedzie dzialki sprzedawac! Dodam, ze cena byla astronomiczna, pewnie wiedzial o walorach jakie ta polanka ma ze soba, alboooo... widzial mnie zafascynowana, zauroczona, snujaca plany... no wiec, marzenie pryslo jak mydlana banka!! Nie mam zalu do wlasciciela, jego wlasnosc; jego decyzja. Szkoda mi tylko, mojego czasu, ktory poswiecilam abym tam pojechac, tym bardziej, ze byly to tysiace km! Coz, takie jest zycie!!

Na pocieszenie mam swoj domek, na ktory moge patrzec - wizualnie. Ohhh, jak pieknie bylby wkomponowany w miejsce mojej ... niedoszlej dzialeczki.
Z tego zalu, zapomnialm wspomniec o ... o domku, ktory nadal czeka, na piekna dzialeczke. 
Jest to jak zdolalam sie zorientowac, dosc "popularny" projekt. Poraz pierwszy ujrzalam go czytajac post *wojtekww* , obejrzalam i zachwycil mnie niesamowicie, nawet wewnetrzny projekt, po kilku zmianach, bedzie mi odpowiadac. Pierwotnie, nosilam sie zamiarem zamowienia - indywidualnego projektu, jednak odradzono mi. 
A wiec... moim wymarzonym domkiem bedzie - *Emanuela!*
Poki to nastapi, czekam na swoja dzialeczke... jest ona gdzies tam, czeka na mnie, tylko musze ja odnalesc. 

*Emanuele*, buduje *wojtekww*, a takze jeszcze jedno Panstwo, sorry, nie pamietam "nick'a, ale jest do ich dziennika budowy link, na poscie wojtekww.  Zaraz, zaraz, zdaje sie, ze bylo... tadekL? Jesli sie mysle, to przepraszam.
Wiec to by bylo tyle.  Zadnych rewelacji. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Soniczko*, ratuj stronę, bo się bardzo rozciągnęła przez ten długi adres  :sad: 
Tutaj masz ten sam, tylko w skrócie: http://tiny.pl/7m4r

Skasuj tamten, plss, a wpisz ten w wersji powyżej i wszystko wróci do normy  :smile: 

Przy okazji zajrzyj na stronę: http://tiny.pl/  , dzięki której można skracać takie przydługaśne adresy  :smile:

----------


## Sonika

*Słoneczko* - link poprawiony  :big grin:  .

*BasniowySen*



> Szkoda mi tylko, mojego czasu, ktory poswiecilam abym tam pojechac, tym bardziej, ze byly to tysiace km!


Przyleciałaś z Kanady zobaczyć tę jedną działkę   :ohmy:  i teraz wróciłaś do domu, za ocean, tak?
Podziwiam, ale jak się coś chce bardzo mieć....  :Wink2:  .

Działka musiała być rzeczywiście wyjątkowa.

Mam nadzieję, że chociaż lot miałaś dobry - tyle teraz obostrzeń na lotniskach - strach po prostu latać samolotem.

To jakie są Twoje plany?
Kiedy znowu przylatujesz?

----------


## Sloneczko

Bardzo Ci dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## Sonika

*Słoneczko* - uwielbiam Twoje gify   :big grin:  .

----------


## Sloneczko

*BasniowySnie*, sama zobacz:

http://tiny.pl/7m42  , 
http://tiny.pl/7m48

Takich pięknych działek są tysiące. Siadaj do przeglądarki i szukaj  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Słoneczko* - uwielbiam Twoje gify   .


Taak?  :wink:  No to masz "dzidziusia":   :big grin:

----------


## BasniowySen

Dziekuje *sloneczko*, za link.

Nie, to nie byla *tylko jedna dzialka*, jednak ta dla ktorej tak naprawde pojechalam - nie dane mi bylo kupic. Mialam rowniez i innych kilka spraw do zalatwienia, tym bardziej, ze bede budowac - na odleglosc. Nie zajelo mi wiele czasu, gdyz wszystko bylo juz przygotowane, wczesniej przez moja siostre i szwagra; wiec uwinelam sie sprawnie o dziwo(!!) nie bylo zadnej biurokracji, tak znanej w PL. 
Co do samej dzialki - wart byla mojego przyjazdu i nie trace nadziei, ze bedzie moja; staram sie o nia usilnie. Ah, Ci starzy ludzie - sentyment? Miejsce cudo!! Nie mialam problemow na lotnisku. 
Jednak kilka lat temu - 9/11  NY , wracalam do Kanady, po dwoch tyg od zamachu. Nie bede komentowac, z wiadomych powodow.
A teraz pojde obejrzec dzialeczki na sprzedaz.

----------


## Sloneczko

Trzymam kciuki, żeby Ci się udało kupić tę wymarzoną lub znaleźć podobną działeczkę  :smile:

----------


## BasniowySen

*Sloneczko*, nie dziekuje.
Jutro bede wiedziec, czy zostane "wlascielka" dzialeczki, ktora juz wybralam - szybko dzialam, prawda? 
Nie jest ona tak bajecznie polozona, jak ta, ktora miec nie moge. Jednak, jest cos, co zadecydowalo, ze postanowilam ja kupic, a mianowicie, jest widok na - las! Juz widze oczmi wyobrazni "moja" Emanuele i siebie na tarasie z widokiem na las.  Hmmm...? Poki co szzzzzzzz
Do jutra.

----------


## Sloneczko

Heh, zdaje się, że masz podobnego "hopla" na punkcie lasu jak ja  :big grin: 

Las to moje życie   :oops:   Niestety nie dane mi było w nim zamieszkać, dlatego pierwsze co zrobiłam na mojej działce, to posadziłam tyle iglaków, ile mogłam.
A teraz czekam... Gadam do nich by szybko rosły i... mają właśnie drugie przyrosty w tym sezonie  :wink: ))

----------


## BasniowySen

*Sloneczko*, oj tak, tak, kocham las szalenie; najchetniej zamieszkalabym w srodku lasu. 
Wlasnie dzialeczka, ktora nie byla mi dana byc *moja*, znajdowala sie w malym lasku; cos jak polana porosnieta dookola lasem, male wniesienie i przecudny widok... marzenie! Ale bylo, minelo i nie ma! Zostal smutek.
Jednak dzialeczka, ktora juz, juuuz, bedzie moja za dni kilka; odbyly sie juz wstepne pomiary, rowniez jest w ladnym miejscu; uroczym ... z widokiem na las. 
Jesli juz wszystko zostanie zapiete na ostani guzik, i siostra podesle mi zdjatka z dzialeczki - opisze. 
Teraz milcze.

----------


## BasniowySen

Mam pytanie: czy buduje ktos; lub ma juz wybudowana -  *Emanuele* w okolicach Wroclawia? 
Pytanie moje jest uzasadnione, gdyz w tych stronach zamierzam sie budowac.  Czytalam o budujacych sie lub juz wybudowanych ale srodkowa polska ... w stronach Wroclawia nie spotkalam.
Czekac bede na odzew.

----------


## Sloneczko

Jak to? Zrezygnowałaś z poszukiwań działeczki w górach?

----------


## Sonika

> *Sloneczko*, nie dziekuje.
> Jutro bede wiedziec, czy zostane "wlascielka" dzialeczki, ktora juz wybralam - szybko dzialam, prawda? 
> Nie jest ona tak bajecznie polozona, jak ta, ktora miec nie moge. Jednak, jest cos, co zadecydowalo, ze postanowilam ja kupic, a mianowicie, jest widok na - las! Juz widze oczmi wyobrazni "moja" Emanuele i siebie na tarasie z widokiem na las.  Hmmm...? Poki co szzzzzzzz
> Do jutra.



Lasu też nie będzie  :sad:  ?

----------


## Sloneczko

Hehe, mam takie nieodparte wrażenie, że *BasniowySen* jest rzeczywiście snem...  :wink:

----------


## BasniowySen

*Sloneczko, Sonika*, nie jest tak zle, zapewniam; nadal szukam.
Jednak wydazylo sie cos, co zmienilo troszeczke moje plany, a mianowicie, moja siostra rowniez poszukiwala dzialeczki pod swoj domek; znalazla, a, ze zakatek byl ladny, dzialeczka dosc duza, zaproponowala mi abym zobaczyla... obejrzalam zdjecia, nooo i zadecydowalam - kupuje! To byla decyzja kilku min. Mam zdjecia, kiedys sie zbiore, na odwage i postaram sie pokazac; wpierw, musze przejsc ... przyspieszony kurs dodawania zdjatek, na forum nie mam pojecia, jak sie tym operuje, niestety.

Jedno moge zdradzic - moj domek  - Emanuela, idealnie, wkomponuje sie w dzialeczke a jaki widok, bede miec z sypialki ... wieczorkiem, z moja ulubiona herbatka , zasiade na tym malym, romantycznym balkoniku i podziwiac bede cudowny widok i ... las. Upajac sie bede bloga cisza. 

Dzialeczka moja liczy sobie 90 arow - kupno jej, to jak wygrana na loterii.
W przyszlym roku, wybieram sie do PL, i do tego czasu, chce miec wszystko juz - zaplanowane; lacznie z wewnetrznymi zmianami domu, ale to jest moj glowny problem; gdyz nie wiem, czy dobrze zrobie, czy powinnam... mam pare pytan, ale to juz innym razem.
W przyszlym roku, planuje rowniez, zrobic ogrodzenie i posadzic drzewka, w stylu - parawanu. 
Dlatego, pytalam czy ktos buduje Emanuele w okolicach Wroclawia; naprawde, chcialabym ujrzec ja w realu, aby ostatecznie zadecydowac - przeprowadzac zmiany, czy nie. 
Wiele pytan, a jeszcze wiele watpliwosci...
Jednak wierze, i licze na pomoc - forumowiczow.

----------


## BasniowySen

> Hehe, mam takie nieodparte wrażenie, że *BasniowySen* jest rzeczywiście snem...


*Sloneczko* - moja ciekawosc jest wielka - co sprawilo, ze masz takie wrazenie? Czy bedzisz tak mila, i odpowiesz...??

----------


## Sloneczko

Wędrujesz w marzeniach o własnym miejscu na ziemi.

Najpierw apelujesz o informacje na temat działek w okolicach Dębicy, by nagle napisać nam, że budujesz się pod Wrocławiem.

Dębicę i Wrocław dzieli nie miedza, lecz setki kilometrów.

Stąd moje podejrzenie, że śnisz...

----------


## BasniowySen

*Sloneczko* - nie chce sie powtarzac, dlatego prosze Cie abys przeczytala moj post z dnia 29 sierpnia. Napisalam tam, co prawda w wielkim skrocie, dlaczego okolice Wroclawia a nie Debicy. 
Nie mniej jednak, jestem wdzeczna za podeslane linki w poszukiwaniu dzialek - dziekuje.
Dodam tylko, iz skorzystalam z nich, owszem, *Sloneczko*, nawet wybralam kilka, jednak po konfrontacji - tel i mailowej, okazalo sie, ze nie jest tak, jak podane w ogloszeniu, niestety. Podam przyklad: cena byla *wyzsza*, niz podano w ogloszeniu, zdjecie natomiast bylo zrobione *tylko jednej strony*, tej hmmm... "atrakcyjniejszej".  Na miejscu okazalo sie, ze widok nie ten co pokazuje zdjecie, koszmar!! 
Inne z kolei, jakos nie przypadly mi do gustu. Aha, dla jasnosci dodam /*aby sloneczko nie miala juz watpliwosci*/ , ze... w okolicach Debicy, kazda wybrana przezemnie dzialke, obejrzala zaufana mi osoba, wiec nie bylo to kupno - tylko na "zdjecie" i opis.
Jednak nadal szukalam! Wiedzialam, ze dzialeczka moja, gdzies jest.
Wiec *sloneczko* drogie, juz teraz wiesz, ze odnalazlam *swoje miejsce na ziemi*, warto bylo zrezygnowac z kilku ofert, dla tej *jednej*, ktora byla przeznaczona byla tylko dla mnie. 

Okolice Wroclawia sa moimi rodzinnymi stronami; Debickie natomiast, mojego meza. Czy to wystarczajace powody abys juz mnie *sloneczko* nie posadzalo o ... marzenia. 
Prawda jednak jest, ze marzen mam kilka - jedno juz sie *urzeczywistnilo*, z czego jestem przeogromnie happy!
Gdy juz pojme sztuke, wklejania zdjec na forum, to pokaze... *swoj kawalek "marzenia"*.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytajacych, szczegolnie - wojtekww i Ciebie sloneczko. Powiem Ci rowniez, ze Twoje posty, sa dla mnie jak - woda na mlyn   :Lol:  , mobilizujesz mnie!

----------


## wojtekww

Czytam,czytam.
Tylko ostatnio trochę zarobiony jestem.
Ocieplam dach i będę robił sufity.Hydraulicy kończa instalacje C.O.
Dzisiaj przyjechał gaz i niebawem zaczynam wygrzewać podłogówki.Potem glazura itd. uff.. jeszcze tyle do zrobienia ,a ja chciałbym już mieszkać.
Dziękuję za pozdrowienia i czekam na fotki działeczki.

----------


## BasniowySen

Witam! 
Sprobuje wkleic zdjecie mojej dzialeczki.
OK, mam nadzieje, ze cos z tego wyjdzie?
No i co?!! Nie wyszlo! Musialam wymazac adres, gdyz nie mozna bylo otworzyc.
 :oops:   :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

Prześlij zdjęcie ze swojego komputera na ten serwer: http://imageshack.us/ , wtedy na pewno się otworzy, gdy spiszesz jego adres oczywiście  :wink:

----------


## BasniowySen

http://<a href="http://img461.images...&#91;/img]</a>http://<a href="http://img484.images...&#91;/img]</a>

OK, *Slonko*, skorzystalam z Twojego linku... proba
Cudownie!! Udalo mi sie! Po wielu, nie udanych probach, odnioslam sukces!   :big tongue:  
Dziekuje *Sloneczko*, jestes Aniolem!   :Wink2:  

I teraz tak: sa to dziwe dzialeczki - moja i mojej siostry, ktora ja "odkryla"; uroczy zakatek.
Pierwsze zdjecie zostalo zrobione, podczas ogladania - dzialka jeszcze zarosnieta - ale jest widok na ... las! 
Drugie zdjecie zostalo zrobione, wlasnie od strony tego lasu; widok na przeciwna strone. Szalenie podoba mi sie to zdjecie.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nooo, gratuluję!  :smile: 

Działka rzeczywiście ślicznie położona, jest o co walczyć. To jest ta na Podkarpaciu?

Aha, "anioł" jeszcze podpowiada, byś nie używała znacznika "url" przy wklejaniu zdjęć, a tylko "img", bo widzisz co wychodzi  :wink:

----------


## smutna lidka

> *Mohag,* nie wiem, czy mam plakac czy sie cieszyc z tak hmmm... niefortunnej pomylki? Badz uwazniejszy nastepnym razem, gdyz wiesz zapewne, czym sie moze zakonczyc, taka - *pomylka*



*czym??*

----------


## BasniowySen

Dzialeczka jest pod Wroclawiem.

Ponownie *dziekuje Ci Sloneczko*, za rade. 

Teraz, zajmuje swoj wolny czas, na poszukiwanie odpowiednich drzew; wspominalam, ze bede chciala na jesien, posadzic od strony "drogi" cos w stylu - prawanu.
Nie wiem, jakie byly by odpowiednie. 
*Sloneczko*, o ile pamietam, pisalas, ze masz posadzone iglaki, moze... jakas rada?

----------


## Sonika

Gratuluję działki - szybka jesteś w działaniu - parę dni, a już znalazłaś takie cudo.
Mam nadzieję, że i baśniowy domek uda Ci się w tak szybkim tempie wybudować  :big grin:   - będę trzymać kciuki.

A dlaczego bedziesz budować Manuelę? Przecież chciałaś dom w stylu zamczyska - z wieżyczkami.

----------


## BasniowySen

Tak, dzialeczka piekna - dziekuje. Tak szybki efekt - to zasluga mojej siostry.  W przyszlosci, bedziemy; sasiadkami. 

*Sonika* - to co ja chce, a co moge miec, to dwa odrebne swiaty. Owszem, marzyl mi sie "maly zameczek", nawet probowalam otrzymac, indywidualny projekt; ale maz i moja siostra, po uslyszeniu ceny; szybko sprowadzili mnie na ziemie.  Tak szczerze?  Gdybym tak naprawde chciala miec swoj zameczek, to nie w PL, a raczej w Irlandii lub Szkocji; jest ogromna oferta sprzedazy, a i miejsca co nie ktorych, iscie bajeczne.
Jednak, wyszlam z chmur! Zaczynam stapac po ziemi, stad moje zainteresowanie budowa domeczku, z romantycznym balkonikiem o slodkiej nazwie *Emanuela*.

Pozno juz, pora na sen...

----------


## Sloneczko

*BasniowySnie*, a zobacz tylko... 



*http://www.skrzat.waw.pl/kasztel_ramka.html*

Zobacz też resztę  :ohmy:  

I co Ty na to???  :smile:

----------


## BasniowySen

*Sloneczko*, miej litosc, prosze! 
Obejrzalam te stronke -  "skrzacika", nooo i co? Co teraz? Namieszalas mi w glowce... zapragnelo sie miec - dom pod strzecha, piec kaflowy;  coby muc w zimowe wieczory wygrzewac - "swoja pania"   :Lol:  
Juz lepiej zastopuj, prosze i nie podsylaj mi wiecej, tego typu stronek...  :Wink2:  , gdyz zaczynam byc lekko - zdezorientowana - dzieki Tobie   :Wink2:  Sloneczko. 
Jak mam budowac "Emanuele"? Kiedy *ona*,  jest romantyczna, wiec w zaden sposob - piec kaflowy ani strzecha ... nie pasowac   :smile:   /ok, lekko zartuje/   :Wink2:  

Tak na serio. Czy Tobie Sloneczko, podobaja sie - piece kaflowe, bo o funkcjonalnosc to nawet nie pytam. Przerazajaca jest dla mnie wizja... ojej, kto by palil w takim piecu? Nie umiem! A gdyz pomysle o... taszczeniu wegla...? Czas przy tym "stracony".  :Confused:  
To nic! Jesli juz, to zatrudnie sluzbe!   :Lol:  A co, jak byc Pania na wlosciach, to w pelnym stylu, prawda?   :Lol:  

OK, teraz naprawde na powaznie. 
Chcialabym posadzic na froncie dzialki drzewa / parawan/ ... no wlasnie, tu zaczyna sie problem! Mysle o - *jodle gorskiej srebrnej*, tylko nie wiem, czy to jest wlasciwa nazwa polska, znalazlam jej opis w internecie, jednak bez zdjecia... opis "jakby" pasowal", aha,  mialam gdzies jeszcze inna jej nazwe... *Abies lasiocarpe "Compata"* , moje pytanie jest: czy bylaby odpowiednia na tego typu "oslone", parawan? I kiedy jest najodpowiedniejszy czas na jej sadzenie?

----------


## Sloneczko

Uff, trafiłam wreszcie do tego wątku ponownie  :wink: 
Następnym razem, *BasniowySnie*, nie zadawaj mi zagadek, tylko od razu podaj linka, ok?

Radzę Ci zwiedzić tę stronę: http://www.pinus.net.pl/p.php?p=doradztwo

Jest tam mnóstwo przydatnych informacji, z których i ja korzystam  :smile: 

Wiem, że najlepsza pora na sadzenie iglaków to wiosna (do maja) i jesień.
Na szpaler żywopłotowy dobrze jest wybrać tuje Brabant, czy Kórnik (to nie błąd ortograficzny  :wink: ), albo jeszcze lepiej cisy. 
Z tym że ich owoce są trujące i to trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, jeśli w ogrodzie mają być dzieci.

Ja sadziłam drzewka iglaste, tj. różne rodzaje świerków, sosenki, jodełki, w tym prześliczne kalifornijskie, nie po to by robić parawan, lecz by mi pachniały i udawały namiastkę lasu  :smile:

----------


## BasniowySen

Dziekuje *Sloneczko*, za podany adres. Zaraz obejrze.
Sliczny masz  ogrodeczek. Cieszy oczka, prawda?
Jak juz pisalam, w pierwszej kolejnosci, potrzebuje "parawan" od frontu, mojej dzialki. Na reszte mam jeszcze czas. Rowniez mam na mysli, aby posadzic maly "lasek", dzialke mam dosc wytarczajaca, wiec to w przyszlosci. Najbardziej, podobaja mi sie - modrzewie, ale one gubia igielki, wiec to jeszcze w planie; nie jestem do konca zdecydowana.

----------


## BasniowySen

A wiec tak: postanowilam, ze zakupie - jodle gorska- srebrna /Albies lasiocarpa "Compacta", do obsadzenia na froncie dzialki, dlugo mi zeszlo, nim sie zdecydowalam - wybor przeogromny drzew  iglastych, jednak od pierwszego zobaczenia, spodobala mi sie ta wlasnie jodelka. Wszystko mialam zaplanowane, z radoscia zadzwonilam do siostry, aby jej oznajmic o mojej decyzji. Jednak radosc moja trwala, bardzo krotko - okazalo sie, ze dokonalam co prawda ... wspanialego wyboru, ale... drogiego. Oczywiscie, siostra, starala sie mi wytlumaczyc, iz mozna wybrac inne /podobne/ i tansze, tym bardziej, ze maja one byc metrowej wysokosci wiec i cena wieksza. 
Pocieszyla mnie, ze moge posadzic  - dwie a nawet cztery dla ozdoby, gdyz mam dzialke wystarczajaca wielka. 
I co mam zrobic??

Poki co, najwazniejsza teraz sprawa - sprowadzic "magika" ze swoimi kijkami, gdyz wpierw musze miec studnie, a nastepnie, myslec o sadzeniu drzew; poniewaz musi byc woda do podlewania drzewek.
Jeszcze nie zaczelam budowy domu, a juz mam "male" problemiki.  :sad:  
Czy uda mi sie posadzic tej jesieni...?

A to: ulubione zdjatko. 


To ponizsze zdjecie, przypomina mi wielce, sciezke w lesie, po ktorej chodzilam z tak wielka przyjemnoscia...

----------


## Żelka

Piekne te dwa ostatnie zdjecia. Dzialka Twoja tez. Ladne okolice.

----------


## BasniowySen

Dawno mnie nie bylo i wiele sie zmienilo.
Z pewnych powodow musze odlozyc, ogrodzenie dzialki i sadzenie drzewek; a wszystko bylo juz zaplanowane. 
Coz, plany, planami a zycie zyciem.  Moj syncia oswiadczyl, ze nie wraca do PL. Nawet nie chce slyszec - nie dziwi mnie, w koncu nie zna polski. 
Zmuszona wiec jestem "odlozyc" na jakis czas - budowe wymarzonego domku. Moze na rok... dwa??  Jednego  jestem pewna - wybuduje swoj domek i wroce na stale do PL!!  Coraz czesciej zastanawiam sie - czy latwo mi bedzie zamieszkac w PL? Bywam co prawda w PL kazdego roku; jednak inaczej jest byc - na wakacjach a inaczej - zyc.

Mam rowniez maly dylemat.  Moim wymarzonym domkiem jest - Emanuela.  Ale otrzymalam od siostry inny projekt domu a raczej kilka projektow. Podam tylko dwa : http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?op..._projektu=MUZA
Podoba mi sie ten projekt, jednak nie znalazlam nikogo, kto by ten domek ... wybudowal lub budowal.

Drugi projekt domu jest ladny, prosty w budowie; jednak wybierajac go, musialabym wprowadzic wiele zmian - najwiecej na parterze; uklad ten wcale mi nieodpowiada, a juz samo ... wc usytuowne w srodku i bez okna ??? lub kuchnia, ktorej najglowniejsza sciana, zostala zaplanowana bez sensu... wejsciem do spizarki?? Rozmyslam nad piwnica; chociazby czesciowa???   Moze ktos buduje ten domek? 
http://www.domus.wroc.pl/projekt1.html?id=66&flip=1
Chetnie bym zobaczyla.  Jak rowniez, bylabym wdzieczna za jakies porady? 
Siostra uwaza, iz jest to idealny domek; tym bardziej ze zamieszkac maja w nim tylko dwie osoby - ja i moj maz. Hmmm.... zastanawiam sie, co zrobic, ktory projekt wybrac?
Zauroczyla mnie - Emanuela a teraz podoba mi sie - Diuna I. Wybor.... wybor!! 
Widzialam juz zdjecia z budowy Emanueli - jest sliczna!! 
Gdybym zobaczyla jeszcze Diune I, wtedy byloby mi latwiej podjac decyzje. Aleeee mam czas! Moze znajdzie sie ktos na forum, kto bedzie budowac Diune I??

*wojtekww*, a gdzie Ciebie wynioslo? Czekam na jakies wiadomosci i zdjatka z waszej pieknej - Emanueli. 

Pozdrawiam cieplutko, choc za oknem jesienny deszcz.

----------


## Beasza

> Dawno mnie nie bylo i wiele sie zmienilo.
> Z pewnych powodow musze odlozyc, ogrodzenie dzialki i sadzenie drzewek; a wszystko bylo juz zaplanowane. 
> Coz, plany, planami a zycie zyciem.  Moj syncia oswiadczyl, ze nie wraca do PL. Nawet nie chce slyszec - nie dziwi mnie, w koncu nie zna polski. 
> Zmuszona wiec jestem "odlozyc" na jakis czas - budowe wymarzonego domku. Moze na rok... dwa??  Jednego  jestem pewna - wybuduje swoj domek i wroce na stale do PL!!  Coraz czesciej zastanawiam sie - czy latwo mi bedzie zamieszkac w PL? Bywam co prawda w PL kazdego roku; jednak inaczej jest byc - na wakacjach a inaczej - zyc.
> 
> Mam rowniez maly dylemat.  Moim wymarzonym domkiem jest - Emanuela.  Ale otrzymalam od siostry inny projekt domu a raczej kilka projektow. Podam tylko dwa : http://www.domfort.pl/projekt.php?op..._projektu=MUZA
> Podoba mi sie ten projekt, jednak nie znalazlam nikogo, kto by ten domek ... wybudowal lub budowal.
> 
> Drugi projekt domu jest ladny, prosty w budowie; jednak wybierajac go, musialabym wprowadzic wiele zmian - najwiecej na parterze; uklad ten wcale mi nieodpowiada, a juz samo ... wc usytuowne w srodku i bez okna ??? lub kuchnia, ktorej najglowniejsza sciana, zostala zaplanowana bez sensu... wejsciem do spizarki?? Rozmyslam nad piwnica; chociazby czesciowa???   Moze ktos buduje ten domek? 
> ...


Jest troszeczkę o Diunie, co prawda o Diunie III
Popatrz tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ighlight=diuna i jeszcze tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ighlight=diuna.
Co prawda budowniczy Diuny jest tylko jeden ale sympatyków coraz 
więcej   :big grin:  

Wydaje mi się, że układ parteru z niewielką modyfikacją jest lepszy w Diunie III - może warto z tego skorzystać. 

życzę owocnego wyboru

----------


## Trurl



----------


## BasniowySen

Dziekuje *Beasza*, zajrzalam pod podane przez Ciebie linki; za chwilke przeczytam dokladniej, jak rowniez raz jeszcze obejrze projekt domu Diuna III. 
W sumie, nie spieszno mi wcale; nie rozpoczne budowy domku, tak jak planowalam na wiosne 2007; wiec zaczekam cierpliwie na "zbudowana" Diune III i porownam oba projekty - Emanueli i Diuny III, aaaa wtedy, zadecyduje; tylko pytanie jest: czy budowniczy Diuny III, zamiesci wiecej zdjec i wiadomosci...???
Dlaczego Diuna I, a nie Diuna III? Tylko dlatego, ze Diuna I jest wieksza; jednak po namysle, uwazam, iz nie ma to znaczenia, dlatego, gdyz domek swoj budowac bede tylko dla dwoch osob! 
Poki co; sledzic bede watek - Emanueli i Diuny!


*Trurl*, tak - syn! O jakiej Pysi piszesz?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Wrocilam! Troszeczke "zmieniona", gdyz mialam problemy z wpisaniem sie na forum! 

Zmiana myslenia! Ostanio, siostra zachecila mnie do obejrznia pewnego projektu, jest inny od tego, ktory juz wybralam i bylam zdecydowana a pisze oczywiscie o - Emanueli. 
Jednak, gdyz ujrzalam te pietrowa - Diune, bardzo spodobal mi sie ten projekt.  Mam wiec teraz dylemat. Diuna czy Emanuela?? 
Podaje link do obejrzenia Diuny : http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/index.php?id=4&hid=1589

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Czy nikt nie buduje/wybudowal, pietrowej Diuny, ktorej link podalam w poprzednim poscie?

----------


## TadekL

> Czy nikt nie buduje/wybudowal, pietrowej Diuny, ktorej link podalam w poprzednim poscie?


Cześć,

Wreszcie przeczytałem ten Twój wątek.
Faktycznie masz dylemat, ale pomogę Ci go rozwiązać.

Zapraszam Ciebie w imieniu naszej rodzinki do nas do Emanueli.
Poznań - okolice to zaledwie niecałe 200 km od Wrocławia. Jakie znaczenie  mają takie małe odległości w odniesieniu do tych które pokonujesz lecąc z Kanady.

Wierzę, że właściwym Twoim wyborem projektu, będzie Emanuela II
Pozdrawiam
serdecznie
TadekL

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Dziekuje slicznie *TadekL*, za zaproszenie. 
Czuje sie niemal zaszczycona!  Mozecie byc pewni, iz bedac w PL skorzystam z *tak milego zaproszenia*, tym bardziej, ze jestem niesamowicie ciekawa /nie lubie tego slowa/  jak prezentuje sie *Majestatyczna Emanuela* 
Tym bardziej iz 200 km to zadna odleglosc, takie pokonuje czesto /w jedna strone/ aby spotkac sie z klientem i zlozyc podpis tak wiec, przyjazd do Was, bedzie przyjemnoscia. 
Jeszcze raz dziekuje.

*TadekL*, czy nie zajmujesz sie ... tak po cichu wrozbiarstwem?   :Wink2:   :Lol:   /oczywiscie to zart/ 

Musze napisac iz otrzymalam wiadomosc, ze na wiosne we Wroclawiu, a raczej pod  granicami , zaczyna sie budowa - *pietrowej Diuny!!*, tej wlasnie, ktorej projekt i ja wybralam. Super sprawa!! 
Byc moze, bede miec okazje "zwiedzenia" i *Diuny i Emanuelii*, czym jestem uradowana!! Tym bardziej, ze bede miala idealne porownanie; i co za tym idzie, pozwoli mi na podjecie tej wlasciwej decyzji/projektu.
Najwazniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to, ze nie musze sie sie spieszyc z budowa, co pozwoli mi, na wlasciwe spojrzenie i przeanalizowanie obu projektow. 
Cos zaczyna sie dziac...  :smile:

----------


## TadekL

> Dziekuje slicznie *TadekL*, za zaproszenie. 
> Czuje sie niemal zaszczycona!  Mozecie byc pewni, iz bedac w PL skorzystam z *tak milego zaproszenia*, tym bardziej, ze jestem niesamowicie ciekawa /nie lubie tego slowa/  jak prezentuje sie *Majestatyczna Emanuela* 
> Tym bardziej iz 200 km to zadna odleglosc, takie pokonuje czesto /w jedna strone/ aby spotkac sie z klientem i zlozyc podpis tak wiec, przyjazd do Was, bedzie przyjemnoscia. 
> Jeszcze raz dziekuje.
> 
> *TadekL*, czy nie zajmujesz sie ... tak po cichu wrozbiarstwem?     /oczywiscie to zart/


Witaj *Baśniowy Sen*
Super, że zajrzysz do nas  :Lol:  . Mamy nadzieję, że nie zapomnisz.
Niestety wróżbiarstwo nie jest moją mocną stroną. Jeśli by tak było nie wybudował bym domu z kredytu tylko z jakieś dużej wygranej   :cool:  .

Pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Wpisuje swoja obecnosc  :wink: 

W moich planach, skromny zastoj  :sad:  nadal mam problem z wyborem projektu  swojego *"wymarzonego domku"* 
Im wiecej ogladam, tym wiekszy mam metlik  :wink:  nie latwo sie zdecydowac!

----------


## TadekL

> Wpisuje swoja obecnosc 
> 
> W moich planach, skromny zastoj  nadal mam problem z wyborem projektu  swojego *"wymarzonego domku"* 
> Im wiecej ogladam, tym wiekszy mam metlik  nie latwo sie zdecydowac!



Bo wiesz, że jest tylko jeden jedyny i właściwy   :Lol:  
EII
Pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Po dluzszej przerwie ponownie zawitalam w progi muratora, co prawda podczytywalam intereujace mnie tematy to jednak odwlekalam moment w ktorym i ja bede musiala opisac swoj "problem" i prosic forumowiczow o sugestie/rady, a z tego co juz czytalam; jest wielu takich ktorzy sa wdzieczni za zainteresowanie i rady... teraz ja dolaczam do tej "reszty" :smile: 
Nie mam wyboru gdyz probowalam sama i co... pol roku minelo i ja nadal jestem w punkcie poczatkowym :sad:  

Ktos kto juz czytal moj temat wie, ze mialam male perypetie z kupnem dzialki, nastepnie szalalam z wyborem projektu domu - jest ich nadal kilka! I tak pozostanie, gdyz... nooo wlasnie i tutaj konczy sie ten temat a zaczyna nowy.
Postaram sie opisac w skrocie "historie" ktora zmusila mnie na zmiane moich palnow, jednak wiem, ze to tylko pozostanie w "uspieniu" do momentu kiedy ja bede mogla je zrealizowac.
Tak wiec... marzenia, marzeniami a zycie pisze inne scenariusze tak jak w naszym przypadku. 
Nie wiem od czego zaczac aby sie nie pogubic i aby to co opisze bylo sensowne  :wink:  tak wiec...maz otrzymal w "spadku" domek, do ktorego zreszta jezdzilismy na wakacje i, ze planujemy powrot do PL na stale, maz postanowil "odnowic swoja rezydencje"  :wink:  i tutaj nie wiedzialam, czy sie cieszyc czy plakac, gdyz walczylam o spelnienie swojego marzenia a wiedzialam, ze wraz z planami meza nie mam szans na ich realizacje, niestety! Zaczelo sie od tego, ze przy wspomnieniu o moim zamiarze pukano sie w czolo i ...zaczynaly sie komentarze typu:- "w glowie sie jej przewraca, budowac dom, kiedy jest gotowy i tylko zrobic kosmetyczne poprawki"- to tylko jedno przytoczone, pomijam inne, za ktore gotowam udusic  :wink: 
*Po pierwsze*- dom zostal wybudowany jakis 30 lat temu!!
*Po drugie*- wybudowany zostal w/g widzi-miesie murarza, o ktorych w tamtych czasach bylo jak na lekarstwo, dodam, ze to byl murarz z rodziny wiec ON dobrze wiedzial co robi i nawet w plan domu nie spojrzal!! Co za tym idzie, w/g mnie to juz nie kosmetyczne poprawki ale wieksze dzielo poprawki po partaczu!! Pomyslec, ze murarz ten /!!/ byl *wielkim fachowcem* wrrrr i wielce szanowanym... doobre!!! Dodam tylko, ze tak jest usytuowana sciana dzialowa, ze *NIC*wiele sie nie zmieni!! 
Ale z tym to juz mniejszy problem, gdyz pokoje sa naprawde duze.
Co mi spedza sen z powiek i z tym wlasnie zamiarem zwracam sie do Sznownych Forumowiczow o rade. :smile: 
Mamy zamiar zmienic dach, i tutaj zaczala sie "rewolucja" - *wybor dachowki* owszem, wybralam kilka i z tych kilku trzy!! Teraz z tych trzech musze wybrac jedna, ale to maly problem :wink:  
Problemem jest czy ta wybrana bedzie odpowiednia do tego stylu budowy?
Wkleje zdjatka  domu dla lepszego rozeznania oraz moj wybor dachowki. Dodam, ze zamierzamy rowniez zrobic lukarne - i tutaj nastepny problem; jak powinna wygladac i czy bedzie odpowiedna do takiej bryly domu?
Nastepnie planujemy wydluzyc dach aby zakryc balkon i jak to zrobic? 
Wiele pytan i wiele watpliwosci.
Przy planowaniu wydaje sie to taaakie latwe; ale teraz zaczyna mnie to przerastac! Nie wyobrazam sobie teraz, gdybym miala planowac budowe swojego domu - tyle trudnosci!! Poki co, teraz zajmuje sie przebudowa domu i temu musze poswiecic swoj czas. 
A, ze caly proces bedzie sie odbywac na odleglosc, tym bardziej mnie frustruje cale zamieszanie! Meza rodzina jest chetna zajac sie *wszystkim* jednak ja ladnie podziekowalam, gdyz zbyt mocno sugerowali swoje decyzje! Co gorsza...zadna z nich nieodpowiadala mojemu wyborowi, to tak jakby chciano zrobic nam , nooo nie wiem na zlosc? Mniejsza z tym! Podjelam sie tego zadania i doprowadze do konca!! I wiem, jestem przekonana, ze z pomoca Was Kochani Forumowicze uda sie mi osiagnac moj zamierzony cel. Wooow!! Moj maz bedzie ze mnie duuumny!!  :smile:  Rany, chwale sie "przed zachodem slonca"  :smile: ) Ale to wynik mojej radosci powodowany we wiare Forum Murator!! :smile: ) Badzcie ze mna, prosze.
Mam nadzieje, ze moj opis jest zrozumialy? Staralam sie nie pogubic, jesli jednak beda jakies pytania, prosze pytac; ale to ja jestem tutaj od zadawania...: :wink: 
Aaaa teraz pojde poszukac jakies zdjatka i sprobuje wkleic; jendak przyznam sie, ze nie jestem w tym dobra  :sad: 
Bede wdzieczna za kazda sugestie jak i krytyke. :wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Podaje link do albumu ze zdjeciami domu a raczej dachu ktory zamierzamy zmienic. Przy domu jest rowniez domek gospodarczy lub stodola.
Zamiescilam rowniez kilka zdjatek z okolic - aby znalesc sie w tym miejscu i cieszyc sie widokiem, mamy 10 min idac wspaniala drozka pod gorke... na skroty  :wink:  niesamowita frajda. Pozazdrosic tylko osoba ktore na tej gorze mieszkaja i maja takie widoki na codzien, jak np: meza kuzynka - tylko pozazdroscic.


Podam rowniez nazwy dachowek ktore wybralam, i nie jestem jednak  zdecydowana -  teraz pozostaje mi najwazniejsze - wybrac te wlasciwa...ktora?  Czy ktoras z tych wybranych dachowek bedzie odpowiednia *do tego typu budynku?*
Jak juz pisalam, mamy zamiar wbudowac lukarne posrodku dachu jak rowniez wydluzyc dach na balkon/ganek; nie wiem jak to mozna okreslic  :wink: 
Najwazniejsze jest to: czy znajde jakakolwiek firme ktora podjelaby sie zmiany dachu a raczej wymiany dachowek? Wszyscy teraz buduje i zapewne to jest teraz bardziej oplacalne niz przebudowy?  Nieee wiem!  Jestem w ciemnym tunelu... pomocy!  :wink: 

Oto spis:  :wink: 
*Koramic* - Renesansowa L15 ~ ceglasta angoba szlachetna
                                                 ~ czerwona angoba
*Holenderka* - Rustykalna angoba
*Brass* - Celtycka Lumino ciemnoczerwona
                  - podwojne -S Cisar sa tylko dwa kolory? szkoda, bo baaardzo sie mi ona podoba.  
Jeszcze jedna - Roben - Fleming dachowka sredzka falista ~ rustykalna lub kasztanowa.
Problem jest taki, iz wybieram ogladajac tylko zdjacia, nie mam moznosci obejrzenia naocznie, i prosilabym gdyby ktos z forumowiczow mial tak dachowke na swoim domku i bylby tak uprzejmy i mial zycznie pokazac na zdjatku bylabym wdzieczna. 
Musze wybrac dachowke i zalatwic wszystkie formalnosci na odleglosc, przed wyjazdem do PL, gdyz nie chcemy tracic czasu juz tam bedac, poniewaz trzy miesiace szybko i musimy wracac. Mamy nadzieje, ze przez ten czas /3m-ce/ uda nam sie uporac ze zmiana...? 
To tyle... :wink: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/Amaranth...ey=y-wbD1cmMqw

----------


## Sonika

*Dzwon wesoło się rozlega,
Pieśń potężna świat obiega.
Oby serce też zostało
napełnione dzisiaj chwałą
I tętniącym życiem wiosny
w Zmartwychwstania dzień radosny.* 



*WESOŁEGO ALLELUJA!*

*życzy Sonika*

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*Sonika*, dziekuje za zyczonka, to mile, ze o mnie pomyslalas  :smile:

----------


## asia.malczewska

Hej Fairydream, 
pisałaś jakiś czas temu o dachówce i prosiłaś o kontakt z kimś, kto ma ktorąkolwiek z nich. 
Ja mam renesansową ... oto zdjęcie dachu i domu - moim zdaniem to fajna dachówka, szybko i bezproblemowo się uklada i co ważne - jest dachówką historyczną, a tylko takie wchodziły w grę przy moim projekcie remontu 100-letniej stajni. Ok, ale ja tu zachwalam jak Żydówka cebulę na targu, pora na obraz:

----------


## monia i marek

Hej   :big grin:  
Dziękuję za wizytę w moim dzienniku i wpis w komentarzach. Teraz ja przychodzę z rewizytą. Szkoda, ze nie budujecie nowego domku na tej przecudnej działce   :Roll:   Ten spadkowy dom też może być niezły po kilku przeróbkach zewnętrznych i ładnym zielonym zagospodarowaniu terenu. Zajrzyj do moich komentarzy i dziennika Ani (nick: DarioAS), która również robiła remont w starszym domu i to chyba podobnym trochę do tego Waszego - bardzo fajny efekt osiągnęła, choć jeszcze niedokończony. A co do dachówki... Ja jeszcze nie mam pokrycia dachu, ale jestem absolutnie zakochana w dachówce Rupp Ceramica. Tu znalazłam jakieś fotki, ale są małe i kolor nie ten. Mniej więcej możesz mieć obraz jak to wygląda. Ja widziałam na całym, dużym dachu w pięknym ceglastym kolorze - naprawdę zachwycająco wygląda. http://www.ciurex-2.pl/dachowki_cera...ppceramika.php No i te zakończenia gąsiorów w kształcie muszli ślicznie się prezentują.

Wklejam kilka fotek z gotowego dachu:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*monia*, dziekuje za podany nick - DarioAS. Owszem bylam i zaczelam czytac ale to lektura na dlugie zimowe wieczory  :wink:  - przegladlam poczatkowe strony i doczytywalam po kilka az doszlam do ostaniej ufff bylo tego aaa teraz powinnam Ciebie monia za to chybaaa udusic, nic, dokladnie nic nie zrobilam przez dwa dni, tak mnie zabsorbowala Ani przebudowa. Musze sie wpisac i dac znac, ze "odwiedzilam" jej mieszkanko  :wink: 

U nas totalny zastoj! Dlatego cisza.  Wszystko wydaje sie taaakie latwe kiedy jest planowane, ale bylo by zbyt pieknie gdyby  odbywalo  sie tak bez zadnych utrudnien. Mysmy jeszcze nie zaczeli a juz mamy pod gorke.
Wiekszosc  moich planow - jesli ktos czyta mnie od poczatku to wie o czym pisze - uleglo ulotnieniu, jak mgla na porannej lace. Zostalam zmuszona, tak, tak, zmuszona pojsc na kompromis i kto wie, byc moze w ostatecznym dniu okaze sie, ze dobrze postapilam? Ale do tego triumfu jeszcze wieki przedemna.

Przebudowa domu - odlozone na lat kilka; zmiana dachu do nastepnego roku. Okazalo sie, ze nie mozna liczyc na najblizsza Rodzine a nie latwo jest prowadzic budowe/przebudowe na odleglosc, kiedy brak zaufanej osoby, dlatego Nasza obecnosc bedzie obowiazkowa a nie mozemy sobie pozwolic na polroczne urlopy - jeszcze nie teraz.

Odwiedzam interesujace mnie tematy, czytam, czytam i... notuje , jednak zadko kiedy wpisuje sie w komentarze. Powod? Prosty - kazdy buduje swoj domek, opisuje z tym swoje zmagania, poszukiwania za wykonczeniowka, zakladanie ogrodow, wymiana doswiadczen ... a o czym ja mam pisac? No chyba nie o swoim codzienym zyciu? 
Jednak jestem zadowolona, ze mam mozliwosc "podczytywania" WAS kobietki i co najwazniejsze - wiele juz wiem  :smile:   :wink:  

Jesli "cos" sie ruszy z nasza przebudowa bedziecie pierwsze o tym wiedziec  :smile:  a'propo budowy - zastanawiam sie, jak znajdujecie czas na budowe, prowadzenie domu, rodzenie dzieci  :wink:  przebywanie na forum; dla mnie doba zawsze jest za krotka; czyzby u mnie zegar tykal szybciej?  :wink: 
Podziwiam wszystkie kobietki i powodzenia.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich mnie odwiedzajacych.

----------


## monia i marek

> *monia*, dziekuje za podany nick - DarioAS. Owszem bylam i zaczelam czytac ale to lektura na dlugie zimowe wieczory  - przegladlam poczatkowe strony i doczytywalam po kilka az doszlam do ostaniej ufff bylo tego aaa teraz powinnam Ciebie monia za to chybaaa udusic, nic, dokladnie nic nie zrobilam przez dwa dni, tak mnie zabsorbowala Ani przebudowa. *Musze sie wpisac i dac znac, ze "odwiedzilam" jej mieszkanko* ....


Koniecznie   :big grin:   Ania się ucieszy   :Lol:  
A o czym pisać? O wszystkim - jakie masz plany co do tego domku, jaki wystrój Ci się podoba (jak chcesz się tam urządzić), jaki plan na ogród i w ogóle takie tam dyrdymały   :Lol:   :Lol:   A my już się zajmiemy komentarzami i pogaduchami   :Lol:   :Lol:  Odezwij się częściej   :Wink2:

----------


## DarioAS

> Napisał FairyDream/BasniowySen
> 
> *monia*, dziekuje za podany nick - DarioAS. Owszem bylam i zaczelam czytac ale to lektura na dlugie zimowe wieczory  - przegladlam poczatkowe strony i doczytywalam po kilka az doszlam do ostaniej ufff bylo tego aaa teraz powinnam Ciebie monia za to chybaaa udusic, nic, dokladnie nic nie zrobilam przez dwa dni, tak mnie zabsorbowala Ani przebudowa. *Musze sie wpisac i dac znac, ze "odwiedzilam" jej mieszkanko* ....
> 
> 
> Koniecznie    Ania się ucieszy   
> A o czym pisać? O wszystkim - jakie masz plany co do tego domku, jaki wystrój Ci się podoba (jak chcesz się tam urządzić), jaki plan na ogród i w ogóle takie tam dyrdymały     A my już się zajmiemy komentarzami i pogaduchami    Odezwij się częściej


oczywiście, że się ucieszy  :cool:  
domek naprawdę podobny do mojego, jak zrobicie przebudowę to naprawdę będzie fajnie, ja z naszej przebudowy jestem zadowolona  :Wink2:  

ciekawe perypetie, nie wiem do końca o co chodzi, chyba powinnam odpowiedzi szukać w innych wątkach  :Roll:  
mało tu piszesz o sobie  :cool:

----------


## monia i marek

A nie mówiłam, że się ucieszy?
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*Aniu*, o sobie moge napisac ksiazke ale jeszcze za wszesnie na ...autobiografie  :wink:  /zartuje/  :wink: 
Taaak, dzialo sie oj, dzialo i nadal dzieje  :wink:   :wink:  
Czas szybko mija, Zycie bywa pelne niespodzianek, Plany rowniez ulegaja zmiana a co gorsza przedawnieniu - dla kogos takiego jak ja; chcialoby sie miec "Zamek" a otrzymuje "Dworek" i tutaj zaczyna sie problem... booo ponownie musze zmieniac tok swojego myslenia  :wink:  i planow! brrrr 

*Monia* moge opisywac jak najbardziej o swoich planach, ale one zmienne bywaja, jak lisc na wietrze. Przebudowa nie nalezy do latwych, sa totalne utrudnienia, przekonalam sie, ze nie mozna planowac bez uprzedniego zapoznania sie z planem domu, popelnilam te pomylke i teraz jestem wielce niezadowolona, gdyz... ale o tym przeczytasz w moich opoprzednich watkach, nie chce sie powtarzac. :smile:

----------


## monia i marek

Z życzeniami przyszłam i zapytaniem co nowego słychać? 
*W Betlejem na sianku Zbawiciel sie rodzi, 
niech Wam jak najlepiej w zyciu sie powodzi, 
Zas w Nowym Roku o kazdej godzinie, 
niechaj nic co dobre Was w zyciu nie minie.*

----------


## DoktorW

Fairy Dream,

Zagladasz tu czasem jeszcze?

Nie moge teraz znalezc tego postu ale gdzies mi sie wczoraj znalazlo ze masz projekt Emanueli II do sprzedania??
Jesli sie myle to sorki ale moze wiesz kto mial w takim razie??

Pozdrawiam

Szymon

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Oczywiscie,ze zagladam toz to moja "posiadlosc" :smile: 
*DoktorW* mylisz sie niestety, nie mam ani nie mialam tego projektu.
Przykro mi ale nie umiem Ci pomoc.

----------


## monia i marek

Co nowego słychać??

----------


## kotecek

Witaj *Basniowy Snie*. 

Zafascynowala mnie Twoja historia. Poszukiwania dzialki, wybory projektu - cudownie jest marzyc i dazyc do realizacji marzenia   :Lol:  Wiem cos o tym   :Wink2:   Czasem jednak los rzuca nam klody pod nogi (tez wiem cos o tym) a nam nie postaje nic innego jak obejsc te klode, przeskoczyc ja lub wykopac pod nia dolek   :Wink2:  

Twa historia troszeczke przypomina mi moja, nasza dzialke tez znalezlismy na internecie mieszkajac w Irlandii (zreszta do tej pory tu mieszkamy). Rozumiem Cie dobrze. 

Bardzo Ci kibicuje. Twoj dziennik czyta sie wysmienicie i z zapartym tchem i pelen jest on naglych zwrotow akcji   :Wink2:  

Bede czesto zagladac co u Ciebie slychac i trzymac kciuki za przebudowe domku. A moze plany jeszcze w miedzyczasie sie zmienia? W koncu kupilas przeciez (jak rozumiem) ta piekna dzialke pod Wroclawiem   :Wink2:  Moze ten spadkowy dom warto sprzedac i wybudowac twoj wymarzony projekt? 

Nie mysl, ze sie wtracam, bron Boze! Ale... Nowy dom zbudujecie od podstaw w tym samym czasie, ktory poswiecie na remont starego (no - moze troszke dluzszym), a wszystko bedziecie miec nowe i takie jak sobie zamarzycie... 

Moze warto o tym pomyslec? 

Tylko nie mysl, ze sie wtacam. Cokolwiek postanowisz, to ja kibicuje  :smile: 

Nie rezygnuj tak latwo ze swojego marzenia... w koncu zycie jest tylko jedno!

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*kotecek*, dziekuje za mile slowa.
Jak zauwazylas czytajac moj "dziennik"; choc nim nie jest, jednak jest w nim wiekszosc moich przemyslen - wielokrotnie zmienialam swoje plany, zamierzenia i pewnie nie raz jeszcze to nastapi; dluga droga przed nami zanim na dobre postawimy nogi na naszym *kawalku ziemi*.
Nie jest latwo podejmowac decyzje, kiedy  mieszka sie tysiace km od wymarzonego miejsca. Nie mozemy pozwolic sobie na czeste przyjazdy do PL i przeprowadzenia jakis zmian remontowych. W zeszlym roku byl maz *SAM* i co sie stalo?! Moje plany co do przebudowy dachu domu, bezceremonialnie zostaly zmienione!!  Nie liczona sie z moim poswieconym czasem przy szukaniu i wyborze dachowki!! Tak po prostu, trafila sie okazja i maz zakupil na zmiane dachu domu i stodoly - *blachodachowke!!!* - "aa bo brat kupowal na zmiane swojego domu i dla swojej corki to dlaczego my nie mozemy" - totalna zalamka!! Blacha juz zakupiona i na dniach w zaleznosci od warunkow pogodowych - dekarze, znajomi meza, zmieniac bede dach tylko na stodole!! Aha, plus dojda jeszcze dwa okna polaciowe. Natomiast zmiana dachu na domie zaczeka na przyjazd *wlasciciela*, jednak ja nie pojade, jestem wsciekla za meza decyzje!!! 
Dach domu, bedzie troszke zmieniony, tzn: bedzie dwuspadowy, ale planujemy podniesc o dwa /??/ pustaki i dobudowac lukarne. Nie moge sobie wyobrazic *tego* domu z blachodachowka?!! 
Znalazlam nawet na forum watek o podobnej tematyce - przebudowy dachu i domu, ale jakos tam cisza nastala.  Jednak mnie teraz bardziej absorbuje adaptacja stodoly do uzytku mieszkalnego. 
To jest moje wyzwanie!! I z cala pewnoscia moge napisac, ze to juz moj ostatni plan, nie zamierzam juz nic innego wymyslac, gdyz  zycia by mi braklo.  :wink: 
Co do dzialki pod Wroclawiem? Nic nie bedzie na niej budowane, dopilnowalam aby byla zadbana. Moze kiedys ja podziele i sprzedam? Nie zamierzam sie juz tam przenosic. Pokochalam meza strony, i tam juz bedzie moje miejsce, a po drugie, maz nie opuscil by swoich stron nooo i kolo sie zamyka.
Pozostaje nam zajac sie przebudowa stodoly i kosmetycznych poprawek domu - Boziu daj mi sily i wytrwalosci w zamierzonym planie!

----------


## monia i marek

Zyczę Ci dużo siły i wytrwałości. Blachodachówka też ładnie będzie wyglądała, więc głowa do góry  :Wink2:  Czekamy na nowe wiesci, fotki itp  :big grin:

----------


## kotecek

Basniowy Snie, fajnie, ze now jestes! 

Blachodachowka nie jest wcale taka zla! My tez mielismy miec blache na dachu, wyglada prawie jak dachowka i jest lekka (moze pod dachowke musielibyscie zmieniac cala wiezbe?). No i z pewnoscia jest tansza, co daje Wam mozliwosc zagospodarowania zaszczedzonych pieniedzy w inny sposob  :smile:  

Zawsze staram sie szukac plusow   :Wink2:  

Wiem, ze na pewno jest ciezko przyleciec az z Kanady i nie da sie przyjezdzac do Polski tak czesto jakby sie chcialo... Ale mam nadzieje, ze spelnicie swoje marzenie a i Twoj maz w koncu otrzyma amnestie i wybaczysz mu, ze kupil blachodachowke. Pewnie brat go namowil   :Wink2:   Wiesz, jak to jest a chlopami   :Wink2:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Zyczę Ci dużo siły i wytrwałości. Blachodachówka też ładnie będzie wyglądała, więc głowa do góry  Czekamy na nowe wiesci, fotki itp


Monia, dzieki za pocieszenie, a co do fotek bedzie ciezko, maz w zeszlym roku wzial ze soba i kamere i aparat i co... *zero* zdjec! Wiesci rowniez slabe, gdyz w zolwim tempie sie wszystko odbywa. 

*kotecek* milutka, jak sie czujesz? 
Zartujesz?! Wybaczyc?! Nie tak szybko, wlasnie dlatego, ze dal sie namowic swojemu braciszkowi!

----------


## monia i marek

duuuużo miłości  :big grin:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> duuuużo miłości


*Monia* sloneczko, bo sie zaraz rozkleje i poplacze w meza rekaw  :wink:  a ja mam "udawac" wielce obrazona.   :Lol:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Witam.
Przekonalam sie, ze bez FM ani kroku dalej nie zrobie  :wink:  ; mam problem, jest to duzy problem, nie wiem co dalej robic.  :Confused:  
Bo tak ... wszystko zaczelo sie za szybko tzn: caly moj plan z agro i adaptacja stodoly. Zaczelam od konca to znaczy: juz na dniach ma byc zmieniany dach na stodole - w zaleznosci od pogody a, nie mam jeszcze planu przebudowy, nawet ptaki jeszcze nie spiewaja o tym   :Confused:  ;  obecnie jestem na etapie poszukiwan architekta; znalazlam dwoch z pobliskiego miasta, ale kiedy dzwonie mam info, ze nie ma takiego nr /?/ dziwne. 
I tak... do srody mam dac dekarza odpowiedz, w jakim miejscu chce miec okna dachowe,  wybralam Fakro -  okno obrotowe FTS-V 94x140 i tutaj wlasnie powstal problem, poczatkowo nie mialam w planie adaptacji poddasza, ale stodola jest wysoka wiec po namysle postanowilam zrobic dwa pokoje rodzinne po dwoch stronach stodoly; jest waska ale dluga 6m na 14m, wiec mozna cos zdzialac, jednak odradzaja mi wstawianie okien dachowych, gdyz beda okna scienne a ja na upartego chce je miec! Doradzcie prosze co zrobic - zrezygnowac?

----------


## kotecek

Jesli chcesz okna miec, to je zaloz! A co! Bedzie jasniej! z tym, ze moze wlasciwie rzeczywiscie jest to niepotrzebne, bo okna scienne w zupelnosci wystarcza? Nie wiem jak wyglada projekt... 
Zrob jak uwazasz!

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*kotecek*, jasne, ze zrobie jak uwazam, o tym to i maz wie i nie ingeruje w moje plany - dalsze plany oczywiscie.  :Wink2:  Beda okna dachowe, tylko aura kaprysna a dekarze az sie "pala" do zmiany "mojego"   :Lol:   dachu. Jesli sie nie ociepli, tooo bedzie nie wesolo, gdyz maja juz pozamawiane terminy - jakies fatum czy cus?   :cry:  
Coraz bardziej mi pod gore.

----------


## kotecek

Jak sie umowili, ze zrobia, to musza zrobic! Cisnij ich tylko ostro  :wink:  

I nie pisz tu o zadnych fatum i "pod gore" bo ja Ci zaraz pokaze!!!  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam cieplutko   :big tongue:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Nooo *koteckowa*  :wink:  jakas Ty bojowa!   :Lol:  
Zaczynam tracic cierpliwosc i nachodzi mnie male zniechcecenie, ponownie otrzymalam odmowe architekta. No i co na to powiesz Pani koteckowa?   :cry:  
No nic wszystko zalezne teraz od pogody. Pozostawiam stodole na jakis czas.

Obecnie jestem na etapie wybierania okien *do domu*, rany, toz to wcale nie latwe zadanie wrecz czarna magia, spedzilam wiele godz aby sie "oswiecic" , cos tam wybralam,  zapisalam na karteluszcze zamiast tak jak zawsze w zeszyciku i ... moja mania porzadkowania - wywalilam! Nic tylko wlosy w glowy drzec!! Tak szczerze, to juz naprawde nie mam ochoty, gdyz wcale to interesujace nie jest. W pierwszym planie mialy byc okna drewniane i zadne inne, ale kiedy przypomnialam sobie jak wygladaja obecne okna drewaniane w domu to , tooo gleboko sie zastanowilam czy to wlasciwy wybor, tym bardziej, ze dom nie bedzie kryty dachowka jak bylo w pierwotnym zamierzeniu a ... aaa (nawet nie moge napisac   :Confused:  ) blachodachowka.  Zostalo wiec na oknach plastikowych - blachodachowka i okna plastikowe jakos ida w parze.   :Wink2:  
Noo nic ide szukac okien...

----------


## Sloneczko

*Fairy*, tylko się nie zżymaj, ale powiedz: dlaczego ja wciąż mam nieodparte wrażenie, że cały czas opisujesz nam swoje marzenia...?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*Sloneczko*, teraz to juz nie marzenia - zapewniam. 
Wydaje sie mi, za masz rowniez na mysli, moje poprzednie plany- fakt wyglada, jak wyglada i tego nie zmienie, i wiesz co lepiej, ze mialam te swoje "marzenia" ktore   nie zostaly zrealizowane ale jestem happy, ze moje zycie w tatym okresie nie bylo - puste. Chcialam cos zmienic, dazylam do czegos - pewnego dnia, wszystko inne przestalo miec sens. Nie przewidzialam jednego - decyzji mojego meza. Ale to juz moja prywatna sprawa, o ktorej jak mniemam nie mialam obowiazku rozglaszac na FM. 
Nastapil zwrot w moich dziejach, czytaj: marzeniach, bo widze, ze tak to odbierasz.

Trudno jest siedziec na dwoch krzeslach jednoczesnie - sprobuj a sie przekonasz. 
Tak samo trudno jest i nam  - zyc w Kanadzie: dom, samochody - kosztuje.  Urzymywac to co posiadamy w PL. O czym pisze, pewnie sie zastanawiasz? Juz wyjasniam: urzymanie domu w PL i jego obejscia tj: koszenie trawy - kosztuje.  Dodam, ze wakacje spedzamy w naszym domu - celem wyjasnienia.  Nastepne : dzialka w moich rodzinnych stronach - kosztuje tj: koszenie i urzymanie w nalezytym porzadku i napisze wiecej - to nie tani interes, maz placi 20 zl na godz tylko za koszenie, a jest tego sporo. 
Nie wiem czy podazasz za moim tokiem slow? 
Jak widzisz siebie w takiej sytuacji? Co bys zrobila, jak bys postapila *sloneczko?* byc moze trudno bedzie ogarnac moje mysli, ktore teraz pisze, ale jakis sens z tego "wyczytasz?  :smile: 
Nastapil przelom!

Tak wiec : przygotowujemy sie do powrotu na stale - mysle, ze o tym juz czytalas wiec daruje sobie reszty opisu. Gdybys jednak miala jakies watpliwosci co do terazniejszosci, jak najprzyjemniej slusze - opisem prywatnie  :wink: 
Aha, moje plany, czytaj: marzenia nie raz jeszcze zmienie, zanim je zrealizuje, zycie szybko mija i tak samo mysli...  :smile:  
Najwazniejsze, ze juz sie *cos*  zaczyna dziac a ile potrwa... nie wazne...

Jedno pytanko *sloneczko:* - co sprawia, ze masz takie wrazenie?
OK, jedni planuja i za momencik sa tego naoczne efekty, good! U mnie sa plany... i ... i... nic nie widac? Bedzie! 
Gdybym miala moznosc przemieszczania sie w miejsca... 
Gdybym umiala czarowac... 
Nie mam takich zdolnosci, az szkoda! 
Jestem juz zmeczna. Dobranoc.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Jedno pytanko *sloneczko:* - co sprawia, ze masz takie wrazenie?


Trudne pytanie, bo sama nie wiem skąd. Takie niejasne przeczucia. Może dlatego, że pokazujesz zdjęcia wymarzonych miejsc, a nie swoich dokonań które tylko opisujesz. Może dlatego że pojawił się u Ciebie ten podpis _utracone marzenie_?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Jak widze *sloneczko* mieszkasz w Krakowie, good!! Kiedy zawitam do PL, zaprosze Cie do siebie, ok? Rozwieje wszystkie Twoje watpliwosci. 

*Utracone marzenie*, jak samo w sobie mowi - uracone bezpowrotnie, jednak zycie bez marzen; czym by bylo - pustka bezdenna, dlatego mam teraz *inne marzenie* i je wlasnie zaczynam spelniac.
A'propo zdjec, tutaj sie mylisz - sa to moje zdjecia z mojego miejsca. 
To tyle, uciekam, szkoda mi pieknego sobotniego przedpoludnia na spedzenie przed kompem - piekny dzionek bedzie!  :smile:  
Serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## kotecek

> Gdybym miala moznosc przemieszczania sie w miejsca... 
> Gdybym umiala czarowac... 
> Nie mam takich zdolnosci, az szkoda!


Oj, jak ja dobrze to znam *Basniowy Snie!*  Tak bardzo chce sie juz TAM byc, dzialac, ale nie da sie  :sad:  Czasami niektorych rzeczy sie po prostu nie da przeskoczyc... A najbardziej chyba odleglosci... 

Tez czekam z wytsknieniem na kolejny etap budowy, planuje, niecierpliwie sie, ale w glebi duszy wiem, ze *to co tak wyczekane jeszcze lepiej smakuje i ma jeszcze wieksza wartosc *  A przynajmniej tak sie pocieszam  :wink: 

Piszesz, za zamierzacie powrocic na stale. Gratuluje (nielatwej) decyzji! A kiedy, jesli mozna wiedziec? Ja wyznaczylam sobie date docelowa: Wigilia 2010 juz w nowym domku w Polsce!!! I wszyscy sa zaproszeni!!! Nie wiem, czy nam sie uda. Zycie zweryfikuje nasze plany  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Utracone marzenie*, jak samo w sobie mowi - uracone bezpowrotnie


No i właśnie to nie daje spokoju. Ten podpis kieruje nas tu, do tego wątku.
Budujesz, czy marzysz?  :wink:

----------


## kotecek

*Basniowy Snie*, Sloneczko chyba chce, zebys wkleila w koncu jakies zdjatko  :wink:  Na dowod  :wink:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Jestem Ci winna *sloneczko* wielkie *podziekowanie* iz naprowadzilas mnie na pewna mysl, ze tez nie pomyslalam o tym wczesniej?!   :Confused:  
Co prawda, powinnam byla zmienic _utracone marzenie_ na bardziej teraz realne, ale jakos tak... no coz!
Zastanawiam sie, czy nie lepiej bedzie kiedy zaloze nowy temat odnosnie  planu i przebudowy?

*kotecek*, domyslam sie, ze o to chodzi, jednak nie sposob doprosic rodzinke mojego meza aby przeslali mi zdjatka   :Mad:  i tak: nawet nie mam zdjatek _tej_ blachodachowki jak i rowniez okien dachowych. Nie sadzilam nigdy, ze umiem byc tak cierpliwa - to do mnie wcale nie podobne.  :big grin:  

Teraz sie pozegnam - dobranoc.

----------


## kotecek

Wesołych Swiąt, smacznego jajka i bogato zastawionego stołu
życzą Kotecki  :smile:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Witam ponownie po krotkiej niebytnosci. 
Zastanawialam sie czy nie rozsadniej bylo by zalozyc osobny temat odnosnie przebudowy stodoly i domu? Uwazam, iz *nie* dlatego tylko, iz moje wpisy beda jak dotychczas - sporadyczne. A glownie dlatego, ze caly proces odbywac sie bedzie na _odleglosc_ wiec nie bede miec szansy fotografowania i dzielenia sie wrazeniami na biezaco. Cala przemiana moze potrwac ...rok, dwa? 
Tak szczerze, to juz chcialabym zamieszkac w PL.

Aaaa teraz zamieszcze zdjatko  stodoly (jeszcze cieple), ktora przeszla mala zmiane dachu. Zdjatko  *tylko* jedno ale i ono cieszy.

Dach stodoly przed zmiana:


i juz po zmianie...
     laaaadnie, prawda?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Teraz szykujemy sie do zmiany dachu na domu, tak wyglada:


i bedzie troszke zmian gdyz dach zostanie wydluzony aby zakryc ganek i dobudujemy lukarne, jednak nim to wejdzie w realizacje, wpierw dach zostanie rozebrany i musi byc zbity (tego na zdjeciu nie widac)  tzw: gzyms, aaa nie, nieee...  widac to te jasniejsze ceglowki pod dachem i dobudowanie od nowa juz bez wypustow, gdyz z tymi wypustami bylo by niemozliwe zalozenie ocieplenia, a po drugie po kiego to bylo...? No ale to nie budowalam ten dom. 
Co do lukarn to odbyla sie nie jedna zacieta dyskusja, gdyz kazde z nas mialo inna wizje i tak: poczatkowo mialy byc dwie oddzielne, gdyz na poddaszu beda dwa pokoje ale przegladajac znalazlam cos takiego:



i juz wiedzialam, ze bedzie  tylko jedna, taka jak na zdjeciu  z tym, ze u nas beda dwa okna oddzielone scianka a okna o wymiarach 150szer na 120wys, teraz zostalo czekac cierpliwie do 10 sierpnia gdyz w tym czasie maz wyjezdza do PL i bedzie juz przy zmianie dachy na domu, poniewaz dach na stodole wymieniany byl bez jego obecnosci. 
Glowa boli kiedy mysle ile jeszcze przed nami...

jeszcze jedno zdjatko z lepszym widokiem na ganek (teraz drzewka juz nie ma)




i od drugiej strony:

----------


## Sloneczko

Czemu wycięłaś drzewko?   :Roll:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Czemu wycięłaś drzewko?


Witam Cie *Sloneczko*, jak milo, ze mnie odwiedzilas i widze, ze zmienilas avatorek - jestes sliczna  :smile:  i jakie masz ladne dlugie wloski, rowniez mialam takiej dlugosci ale miesiac temu podcielam do ramion nooo i jestem ...brunetka   :big grin:  
Odnosnie Twojego pytania : zostaly wyciete wszystkie drzewa od frontu - byly juz stare a  orzechy umarzly. Teraz kolej na cos innego bardziej odpowiedniejszego do tego miejsca. Tak naprawde to nie mam zadnej koncepcji, ostatnio pomyslalam aby front od siatki obsadzic - jalowcem nastepnie w dalszym swierkiem, sosna,  ale obecnie bardziej mi zalezy aby *juz* cos posadzic aby troszeczke odgrodzic od widoku z drogi. Nie bylo by zadnego problemu gdyby dom byl zamieszkaly - planuje, wybieram drzewka i obsadzam, a w tym przypadku, gdzie stoi (na razie) pusty hmmm... jest obawa, ze swierki czy sosny mogly by zmienic "ogrod"; dlatego tez wybor padl na - jalowce? Nawet podpytalam forumowiczke tole i uwazam, ze dobrze robie tzn: ze wybralam jalowiec na pierwsza partie od fronu. Moge tylko miec  nadzieje, ze nie sa az tak popularne i nikt sie nie skusi... aaa moze sie myle?   :Confused:  
Chodzi mi o cos takiego:


a tutaj ciekawie uformowany jalowiec pospolity:

----------


## Bianca

Basiu bardzo mi się podoba ta elewacja z cegły, piękna i naturalna, ale coś wspominasz o ocieplaniu...szkoda.   :Roll:  
Lukarna też mi się podoba, powinna dobrze sie komponować z bryła domu po przebudowie dachu... Pozdrawiam...  :Wink2:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Dzisiaj dowiedzielismy sie, ze zamowieni dekarze na 10 sierpnia nie przyjda! Nie przyjda wcale!! Odmowili!! No szok!! A maz wyjezdza do PL 6 sierpnia!! Jak mozna tak postapic?! Tym bardziej, iz wiedzieli, ze maz specjalnie po to jedzie!! 
Teraz wlasnie toczy sie rozmowa meza z jego bratem, to On wlasnie zajmuje sie naszym "sprawami organizacyjnymi" , zaraz zejde na dol i dowiem sie co zostalo ustalone... brb

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

OK, dobre to co sie dobrze konczy, prawda? Na szczescie u mnie nie jest/bylo tak tragicznie jak sie zapowiadalo i jestem happy!!
Co prawda nie lubie czasow w ktorych mi przyszlo sie urodzic i zyc to teraz jednak troszke zmieniam zdanie ale tylko i wylacznie z jednego powodu - moznosci szybkiej komunikacji. Taka sie wlasnie ostatnio odbywala pomiedzy moim mezem a szwagrem i pomimo dzielacych ich tysiace km i bezkresne wody udalo sie zalatwic i znalesc ekipe dekarzy!! Noo to byl totalny szok!! Znalesc w ten sam dzien w ktorym inni odmowili?! To istny cud!  Stalo sie tak tylko dlatego, iz szef dekarzy jest dobrym znajomym szwagra i jak sie okazalo zna i mojego meza! Tak wiec w poniedzialek 10 sierpnia "nowa" ekipa dekarzy zaczyna zabawe z naszym dachem... huuuraa!! Teraz bede mogla spac spokojnie! 
Teraz uiekam, musze konczyc pakowac meza, od czwartku bede baaardziej czasowa bo juz ... sama! Ah, ilez wolnego czasu nic tylko sie bede relaksowac a mazeulek niech sie tam trudzi z robotnikami, aaa cooo...?
Wobec tego do pozniej bo teraz uciekam na relax...

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Jutro bede zegnac mezulka ale dzis urzadzam pozegnalana imprezke *zapraszam!*
Beda napoje chlodzace 


cos na "zab'  :smile: 
 

a takze i na slodko  :smile: 


a gdy ktos poczuje zmecznie w nogach   :Lol:   to zapraszam 


a gdy nastanie noc wybierzemy sie na obejrzenie zachodu slonka 


Kochani dwa miesiace bez meza - smutno mi bedzie przeogromnie   :cry:

----------


## Bianca

Ach, masz talent do organizowania imprez  :Lol:  


Cieszę się, że się dobrze skonczyło. Nas też wystawiła ekipa ale od tynkowania i facet dopiero nam powiedział jak mąż zadzwonił uzgadniać szczegóły kilka dni przed rozpoczęciem planowanych prac  :Mad:  Ech są czasem ci ludzie niepoważni....  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Dziękuję za miłą gościne i czas ruszać do pracy  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

[quote="Bianca"]Ach, masz talent do organizowania imprez  :Lol:  

Dziekuje *Bianka* baaa jasne, ze sie ma w koncu nie jedna juz sie zorganizowalo a im wiecej tym wieksze doswiadczenie   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Noo mezus juz w PL! Mam nadzieje, ze pogoda dopisze i obejdzie sie juz bez zadnych niespodzianek! 
Co ja teraz zrobie z tym wolnym czasem...? Zapewne bede szukac nowych inspiracji do dalszego dzialania? 

Na dzis zaprosilam znajome, meczyly mnie o ugotowanie hmmm... mlodej kapustki, wiec czas na mnie i maszeruje do kuchni.
Zapraszam...

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Jest piekny koniec lata, dlatego korzystam z kazdej wolnej chwilki aby nacieszyc sie ladnym dniem; jest tak jak lubie...
Maz nadal  w PL /powraca za tydzien/ , nawet u brata na weselisku sie bawil...

Mam juz zdjatka *nowego dachu* i tak szczerze nie wiem co o tym myslec? Maz oczywiscie zadowolony ale ja troszke mniej, poniewaz zaszly zmiany i nie jest tak, jak uprzednio planowalismy, pozostaje mi jedynie pogodzic sie z tym jak jest! 
Cala zmiana dachu trwala trzy tygodnie. Bylo naprawde duzo pracy i jak twierdzi maz : solidna firma  :wink:  a przy tym nie mogli narzekac bo ... rano sniadanie i kawusia; jakies piweczko, pozniej znowu kawusia i piweczko; nastepnie obiad i kawusia nooo i piweczko aaa na zakonczenie dnia "flaczeszka"  :wink:  i tak codziennie az do finalowego dnia. Maz mowil, iz dobrze, ze mnie nie bylo, bo bym tylko "fachowcow" stresowala   :Lol:  
No OK!
Teraz zamieszcze zdjatka i jestem ciekawa opini... 

Dom przed zmiana dachu...



Rozbiorka dachu...


Zarys nowego dachu...


A to juz dom z *nowym dachem* ...


W przyszly roku planujemy wymienic okna na pietrze i dwie pary drzwi wejsciowych oraz zrobic zadaszenie noooo i przygotowywac sie do polozenia elewacji. Ale z tym to bede miec problem? Obecnie planuje - bezowy, mysle, ze bedzie pasowac. Poki co bede wertowac FM w nadziei zdobycia jakis inspiracji... mam  na to caly rok! 
A pozniej czas zaczac bedzie myslec co zrobic i jak z tym...



Od teraz jestesmy coraz blizej ... powrotu.

----------


## DPS

Nooo, kochana, gratuluję!   :big grin:  

Mnóstwo zmian zostało już zrealizowanych, dom poważnie się powiększył, bo ganek włączony w bryłę domu, plany konkretne są, a i miejsce naprawdę urokliwe jest, aż pachnie niedalekimi górami.   :big grin:  

Super! 

A to agro to chcesz w stodole robić czy w domu?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Dziekuje DPS'u!
Powiem tylko ooo pardon napisze, ze zanim podjelismy jakos decyzje to dochodzilo czasami do lekkich spiec, raczej z mojej strony, przyznaje   :oops:  , moj maz ma anielska cierpliwosc, bo skoro wytrzymal ze mna tyle lat to...    :Wink2:  
OK, o czym pisalam? No wlasnie o planach i jak pisalam : planowanie, godziny spedzone na rysowaniu i co z tego zostalo w koncowym efekcie - prawie nie wiele, bo i lukarna zmieniona i takze poddasze. Plany planami a w trakcie wykonania zostalo pozmieniane, niestety. Maz mial szczescie, ze dzielil nas ocean i tysiace km bo ... bo... bylam wsciekla na te zmiany! Ale jak wspominalam, maz zadowolony i przekonuje mnie, iz kiedy ujrze sama to rowniez polubie... oby tak bylo!  :wink:  Ale do tego momentu musze jeszcze poczekac do przyszlego lata.
Obecnie staram sie rozplanowac srodek  - ponownie rysuje i zmieniam, trudna decyzje, gdyz duzo pomieszczen a najgorsze jest, ze co za planuje to za chwile zmieniam, maz mowi, ze juz jest sick od moich zmian!   :oops:   :Confused:  
Zastanowie sie ... i pewnie zamieszcze tutaj moje prowizoryczne plany?
Jak to sie mowi - z drugiej strony lepiej widac.  :wink: 
Odnosnie stodoly. To bylo i nadal jest moje zamierzenie, ze wlasnie  stodola bedzie przeznaczona na agro, ale kiedy uslyszalam wstepna cene calej realizacji to malo nie upadlam z szoku! Nie bardzo wiem, jak to wszystko zorganizowac; koniecznie musialabym conajmniej na pol roku wyjechac do PL i dopilnowac zmian a to z kolei nie takie proste, bo tutaj moge stracic prace ale mam tez taka opcje, ze jeszcze zaczekam i ... stopniowo bede realiowac zmiany? I jeszcze taka, ze ... po jakims czasie wroce juz na stale i bye-bye Kanda! Trudna decyzja! 
I jeszcze mam taki plan: (przyszedl mi do glowy, doslownie trzy dni temu,kiedy nie moglam spac) - gdybym juz powrocila np: na stale to ... zrobic trzy lub dwa pokoje na dole domu aby juz "cos" sie dzialo /?/ i w miedzy czasie "szykowac" stodole...?? Jeszcze niepowiedzialam o tym planie mezowi, uuuu az sie boje jego reakcji  :wink:  Poki co to nadal tkwie w tym samym punkcie czyli zerowym. 

"Na nic sie zda madrosc i przenikliwosc, jesli okazji nie potafi sie wykorzystac"  hmmm .... ?
I na tym zakoncze, udam sie na poszukiwanie inspiracji ...

----------


## DPS

Hmmm...
Zrobisz, jak zechcesz, ale pamiętaj, że po pierwsze, Twoja rodzina musi (każdy z osobna!) absolutnie akceptować plan uruchomienia agro - jeden niezadowolony członek rodziny zepsuje całą robotę wszystkim pozostałym, bo zawsze będzie dawał gościom w jakiś sposób odczuć, że nie chce ich tutaj.
Najlepsza opcja to osobny budynek dla gości - i oni, i Wy będziecie się czuli swobodnie i dobrze, goście nie będą musieli chodzić na palcach po 22, a Wy nie będziecie musieli uważać, aby w szlafroku nie pętać się po domu.   :Wink2:  
Gdybym ja to robiła, to stawiałabym na stodołę, tym bardziej, że niepotrzebnie władowałabyś kasę w pokoje z łazienkami w domu na dole, a co potem? Kasa włożona w tamte pokoje, na stodołę brakłoby może kasy i co...?
Ja tam zawsze mówię, że co nagle, to po diable.   :Wink2:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Zrobisz, jak zechcesz, ale pamiętaj, że po pierwsze, Twoja rodzina musi (każdy z osobna!) absolutnie akceptować plan uruchomienia agro
> Ja tam zawsze mówię, że co nagle, to po diable.


Moja Rodzina to i ja i moj maz, syn zostaje w Kanadzie wiec nie bedzie problemu. 
DPS'u umiesz przedstawic sprawy jasno i rzetelnie aaaa nie pisalam, ze ... z drugiej strony lepiej widac? nie pisalam??  :wink: 
Dalas mi do myslenia, serio, bo to i racja inwestowac w cos, co pozniej bedzie zbyteczne no i w lotto nie wygralam aby pozwolic sobie na taka rozrzutnosc.

Po dzisiejszej rozmowie z mezem (wraca za trzy dni) tooo pewnie znowu nie usne, byl dziwnie tajemniczy, niby cos napomknal o jakims planie ale prosil abym zaczekala na jego powrot? Ludzie! Coz On znowu wymyslil?! Az sie boje! Nie dosc , ze zmienil plany przebudowy dachu, tooo jeszcze ma jakis plan odnosnie *mojej stodoly?!* Lepiej niech sie trzyma z daleka!! Ale poki co, wypada cierpliwie zaczekac na jego powrot i mam nadzieje, ze rozmowa odbedzie sie jak na Dame przystalo   :smile:  Glowa mnie dzis boli.  :cry:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Bardzo bym chciala miec takiego rzezbionego duuuzego koguta, jest piekny!! 



a ten natomiast zbyt kolorowy ale rowniez ladny



biala kuchnia ... to co lubie




to jest ladne, lubialabym gdyby jeszcze gorna polka byla oszklona i idalnie harmonizowalo by z biela...


a ten kredens jest ladny tylko kolor bym zmienila, nic tylko szukac stolarza!

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Dach juz zmieniony! Przeszlo w lekkich bolach ale jestesmy z mezem happy, ze jest to za nami.
Teraz tylko wymiana drzwi zewnetrznych i okien, ale z oknami to zaden juz problem, gdyz sa juz zamowione i beda czekac na nasz przyjazd; jedynym problemem sa *drzwi*, nie sadzilam, ze zajmie mi duzo czasu aby wybrac odpowiednie? 
A wybor jest przeogromny i podoba sie mi wiele;  aleee chce wybrac /proste?/, najzwyklejsze! Mam kilka do wyboru, aleee mam dylemat - jaki wybrac kolor aby pasowaly do calosci domu? Elewacje planujemy - bezowa.
Dobrze, ze nie buduje domu od podstaw, bo zapewne osiwialabym zanim zdecydowala sie co i jak i jaki kolor wybrac! Skoro przy tak prostej decyzji jak drzwi do przebudowanego domu mam problem, aaa dokladniej chodzi o decyzyzje meza; uwaza, ze kolor wisniowy bedzie ok?! Osobiscie lubie machoniowe, ale uwaza, ze za ciemne? Nooo nieee wieeem!!!
*HELP!!*
Zamieszcze kilka fotek aby bylo jakies rozeznanie
> dom z nowym dachem - kolor "buraczkowy" i brazowe rynny





 

> drzwi ktore sie mi  podobaja:
      

natomiast te spodbaly sie mi od pierwszego ujrzenia, tylko jaki kolor wybrac...?

----------


## Jasia

hej!  :big grin:  

widzę, że zmiana dachu już za Tobą?  :Lol:  

szkoda, że nie są to zapowiadane lukarny, ale myślę, że z tym dachem też nie jest źle  :smile:  

może kolor drzwi dobierz do rynien? bo raczej nie uda Ci się zgrać go z dachem a zawsze kolor drewniany to drewniany  :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę Wam dużo sił na to przebudowywanie!  :big grin:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> widzę, że zmiana dachu już za Tobą? 
> 
> szkoda, że nie są to zapowiadane lukarny, ale myślę, że z tym dachem też nie jest źle :


Dziekuje *Jasia*  :smile:  Tak juz jedno zostalo zrealizowane i jak zauwazylas - totalnie zmienione lukarny i szczerze po dzis dzien, kiedy patrze na zdjecie (nie widzialam jeszcze naocznie) too, tooo trudno jest mi powiedziec - lubie te zmiane czy nie ... bardziej jest do tego drugiego   :Confused:  
Przedemna jeszcze dluuuga droga i troszke mnie zniecheca takie pertraktowanie na tel czy maila; taka "niemoznosc" dotkniecia czy zobaczenia jest okropnie niewygodna a jeszcze dodatkowym problemem jest - wybor czegokolwiek?
No nic, poradze sobie!

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Chcialabym miec takiego pieknego kogucika, czy wie ktos gdzie mozna kupic?

----------


## kotecek

Witaj, nie było mnie 100 lat, bo też i nie często ostatnio na Muratora zaglądam. takiego kogucika to najlepiej chyba poszukać na Allegro, ale wtedy kupujesz kota w worku... Moze w jakiejś kwiaciarni w małym miasteczku - nieraz lubią tam mieć takie ozdóbki. 

Dach pieknie wyszedł! Dom od razu prezentuje się inaczej i jakby był większy  :smile:  Może jakeś zdjęcia wnętrz, głównie poddasza? Współczuję Ci załatwiania wszystkiego na telefon, to koszmar. Tymczasem już teraz życzę wspaniałych Świąt!!!

----------


## kamkam

mały domek z ogrodem? ja tam bym od razu chciał mały domek na skraju lasu  :big grin:

----------


## DPoter

O domku marzę też, ale musiałbym zarabiać 3-4 razy tyle.

----------

